# Is there a breed that never needs shearing?



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi all,
I signed up about a month or 2 ago but have not been very active. 
I am very new to farming and have one garden (pretty small) and a flock of 6 chickens.
I am hoping to start a farm someday and found this forum while researching.
Now I have a question about sheep,: Is there a breed that never needs shearing??
I thought I read about that somewhere but now I'm not sure, so I hope you guys don't mind me asking here. 

Thank you,

Blamo'sBestBuddy


----------



## Rin (Jul 14, 2019)

Yes, several breeds actually. What you want is what's called "hair sheep". Black belly sheep is one breed of this type, but there are several.

Editing to add this link which lists several hair sheep breeds; http://afs.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/hair.html//#content


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank you, @Rin!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 14, 2019)

There are quite a few! Here's a list...I know i'm missing a few but off the top of my head:
St. Croix ..I used to raise them and they're nice sheep!
Katahdin
Dorper

Here's a good link 
https://modernfarmer.com/2017/12/8-sheep-dont-require-shearing/


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 14, 2019)

Even some of the hair sheep have some trouble shedding if they aren't out in the weather but overall they do great.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 14, 2019)

As far as the shearing, I am assuming that you mean for wool.  Yes, the lists provided are good.  The problem you might see is that many were crossed with wool sheep at some point, and those are the ones that often do not completely "shed out", their coats.  There will be wool/hair growth, and the wool does not shed well.  We have white Texas Dahl (dall) sheep and there have been some introduction of wool sheep in them at sometime.  We get a few lambs occasionally that have the recessive and produce some wool in with the hair.  The wool does not shed well. 
Anything that does not normally shed, there is often a reason.  It is like a dog that sheds, or a cow or horse.  Sometimes it is parasites and poor nutrition that will prevent them from shedding too.  Sometimes it is as @Mike CHS  says, more exposure to natural elements helps.  A controlled environment will sometimes cause them to not shed like they should.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!  They've given you great advice.  I will warn you -- we are enablers!!   So if you need even a tiny push to buy, we are the ones for the job


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you everyone! 

@Mini Horses, thank you for the welcome! 

When I have my farm, I want a few sheep...but not many. I don't really want to shear, and I don't want to hire anyone. So thats why I was asking.


----------



## Casey Harthorn (Jul 17, 2019)

I have raised American Black Bellies for about 10 years now and really enjoy them.  I run two ewes and a ram on 3/4 acre with no problem.  They have 3-4 lambs a year which go to freezer camp.  They are a very easy sheep to care for and have a wonderful flavor.


----------



## Skiesblue (Jul 17, 2019)

My flock is a mixup of Corsican, Blackbelly and Jacob.  Some qualify as Painted Desert sheep. All are in various stages of blowing out fleece. As stated above a lot of things can affect when and how they shed. All of mine lose their fleeces eventually. You will also need a guardian animal (mine is in the upper 1/3 center of the pic ).


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 18, 2019)

Since you have not gotten any sheep yet, you are smart to investigate the different varieties ahead of time. 

We have White Dorpers.   After many years raising wool breeds we switched from Dorsets to White Dorpers because shearing is too hard for me anymore and my shearer was charging $40-50 per head.  There are many breeds and sizes of hair sheep, some of which do better in certain climates and topography.   Depending on the part of the country in which you live, some breeds are more available than others.  Some excellent breeds are almost impossible to find in certain areas of the country.  But don't think that because they are rare that they will be a good investment when you go to sell.  The more available the breed the less you will have to pay to get started, and the easier it will be to find the quality of animals you want.  The more available the breed the larger the gene pool from which to draw breeding stock.   The breed that is most popular in your area is popular for a reason. 

Certain breeds do better in drier climates, some thrive in wetter climates.  Parasite resistance varies not only from breed to breed, but also bloodline to bloodline.  Fertility and mothering ability also can differ from breed to breed.  These hair breeds are not used for wool and have been developed mainly to produce meat.  Some breeds produce a larger carcass than others, while others produce a smaller lamb but higher meat to bone ratio.  Some are friendlier while others are more wild natured.  They all have their plusses and minuses.

Some hair sheep have hardly any wool year round, while 2 of the most popular breeds (Dorpers and Katahdins) grow thick fleece/wool during the winter and shed it out in the spring.  Some individuals shed better than others.  Some of my White Dorper sheep shed to the skin in the spring, while others retain a band of wool along their spines well into mid summer.  The remaining wool does not need to be removed by shearing and will eventually fall out when the new fleece begins to grow in.  You can breed for the complete shedding trait by identifying at birth those individuals that are "woolies" and culling them for meat instead of keeping them to breed.  Some years these sheep shed less than other years.  The reasons are unknown since the same sheep may shed completely one year and less the next.  It may be age, climate conditions, the nutrients in their feed/pasture, etc. 

Other things to consider before buying your sheep are:  Are you raising meat for home use?  For commercial sale?  Do you have butchering facilities within driving distance?  What is your acreage?  Fencing?  Housing facilities?  Do you have pasture and do you plan to do feed lot type feeding?  If so what are the feed costs for hay and grain in your area?  Predator load and type?  Parasites?  Climate and rainfall are a factor.  Do you have experience with any types of livestock other than your chickens?  Can you handle a guardian animal to protect your flock? 

Once you find out what is available in your area, go look at some different breeds.  A County Fair or local Sheep Show is the best way to see several breeds at once.  You have to like the way they look and act.  You will be taking care of them and want to enjoy doing so.  We all think our own breed is the best and most beautiful.  That is why we continue to breed and raise them since your adventures raising sheep can leave you beating your head against the wall!
     Good luck on your quest!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you everyone!


----------

